
Amazon has a payments problem and drained my bank account. Order wisely. - JJJJust
https://medium.com/@JJJJust/amazon-has-a-payments-problem-d2ed92ce161
======
HeavenFox
Were you using ACH (i.e. your routing and account number) for payment? To be
honest this feels more like a problem of ACH rather than of Amazon. The
antiquated ACH system really isn't built to deal with real time e-commerce
applications.

To avoid this problem in the future, always use credit card to pay for things
whenever it's an option. When it's someone else's money at stake, you can
sleep better at night :)

~~~
JJJJust
No ACH was involved, just cards (once with a credit card, once with a debit
card and the same thing happened both times).

------
ManoSinkosika
Did you get a refund or any solution from them regarding this issue?

~~~
JJJJust
After emailing Jeff:

"You issue has been added to a master ticket that is being looked into and we
cannot provide any further info as to why until we see a response."

